# Excessive Likes



## dellzeqq (27 Jun 2012)

I see that we have a new member who has gained *fifteen* likes from her first two posts. Surely this is excessive? I fear that this 'newbie' will become insufferably smug and start telling people what to do.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2012)

It's a disgrace.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jun 2012)

What did she post?


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Jun 2012)

Shaun said:


> What did she post?


 
Photos?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2012)

Many men don't like it when they are told what to do.


----------



## mickle (27 Jun 2012)

Got a link? I might like to like her posts too.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jun 2012)

Mickle, do you like my two posts?


----------



## Shaun (27 Jun 2012)




----------



## mickle (27 Jun 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Mickle, do you like my two posts?
> View attachment 10411


You got a drum roll too!


----------



## Sara_H (27 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I see that we have a new member who has gained *fifteen* likes from her first two posts. Surely this is excessive? I fear that this 'newbie' will become insufferably smug and start telling people what to do.


 Dont worry, we still like you more than her


----------



## Panter (27 Jun 2012)

You can get "likes?"


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> Got a link? I might like to like her posts too.


noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shaun - this is well out of control. She's now up to eighteen likes. Get a grip!


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jun 2012)

DZ , it's time to "out" her. A lot of peeps can't take this teasing for much longer.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/members/agent-hilda.20757/


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Jun 2012)

I do _like_ that post


----------



## Manonabike (28 Jun 2012)

Shaun said:


>


 
Interesting point :-)
....... have you noticed any a**e kissing with "Likes"? The above post has 3 likes already


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/members/agent-hilda.20757/


 
Excellent post. I'm afraid I 'liked' it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jun 2012)

Great read, I liked it too! "many men don't like to be told what to do" 
You have a secret agent in your midst


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Jun 2012)

Next, she'll posting lots of smilies. It's a slippery slope.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jun 2012)

Maximum Respect , AH and DZ. It took me a long time to get the drift. Good stuff.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jul 2012)

Shaun. You have to do SOMETHING. A monster had been unleashed! 3 posts and 38 likes! That is (damn, run out of fingers) 12.67 likes per post. Not a like per 12.67 posts - which would be impressive - but three measly posts and thirty eight likes. *It's not fair *.

Especially since she has such a sweet little bottom. I mean, what more does a girl need?

Did I write that?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Shaun. You have to do SOMETHING. A monster had been unleashed! 3 posts and 38 likes! That is (damn, run out of fingers) 12.67 likes per post. Not a like per 12.67 posts - which would be impressive - but three measly posts and thirty eight likes. *It's not fair *.
> 
> Especially since she has such a sweet little bottom. I mean, what more does a girl need?
> 
> *Did I write that*?


 
Yes you did.. and I'm going to tell.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jul 2012)

Can't wait to read all about Agent Hilda's adventures in Paris! I am a fan now 
BTW, if DZ would not have drawn attention to her posts, I would probably not have seen them ....


----------



## theclaud (27 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1908324, member: 45"]Like this post for a free copy of Mickle's book.[/quote]
It works! Hallelujah!


----------



## theclaud (27 Jul 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Can't wait to read all about Agent Hilda's adventures in Paris! I am a fan now
> BTW, if DZ would not have drawn attention to her posts, I would probably not have seen them ....



Agent H is at work again!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jul 2012)

theclaud said:


> Agent H is at work again!


Gonna put the kettle on first


----------



## toroddf (29 Jul 2012)

Sorry that I am having a senior moment here and forgot about that thread in question. But how many likes did Kelly Brook get when she came here, asking for a man to join her on a bikeride from Kensington to Chelsea ?


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jun 2013)

1908163 said:


> Liking pacts are of the devil
> 
> 
> Edit/ Liking this post is just taking the **** so stop it OK? /Edit


You shameless triple agent.....


----------



## albion (7 Jun 2013)

Qatar Summer 2023 got a lot of likes.
Funny really considering summer suddenly ain't liked and winter ain't that popular.

Yeh, I like to be contrary.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Jun 2013)

I think that Shaun has been very lax in this matter

It is obvious that we need to have a post count privilege here.

In the same way that you cannot post images or a link until you have posted x times, there should be a similar situation

Shaun should act immediately and institute one of the following:

1. A simple 100 counts before the "like button" is activated.
2. A rolling like ratio of one like being permissible for every 10 posts
3. A maximum number of likes per post linked to seniority - us old duffers with too much time on our hands obviously offfer more value and deserve more likes than some newbie.
4. Link the rolling post / like ratio to seniority (say 1000 posts allows 1 like per 50 posts, 5000 posts allows one like per 10 posts)

Come on Shaun... take action on this


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jun 2013)

@Cunobelin stop giving poor @Shaun headaches 
We could however do with an automatic delete for posts containing the words "statistics, data, ratio"


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jun 2013)

Excessive likes... Did someone mention my name?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Excessive likes... Did someone mention my name?



Likes.....not posts.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shaun - this is well out of control. She's now up to eighteen likes. Get a grip!


Whats GetaGrip got to do with this. Is it a case of double posting & liking your other posts.



Pat "5mph" said:


> Great read, I liked it too! "many men don't like to be told what to do"
> You have a secret agent in your midst


According to you I'm just a P.I.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2013)

classic33 said:


> According to you I'm just a P.I.


Sorry, a mere impostor you are 
Here's the real Magnum P.I.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sorry, a mere impostor you are
> Here's the real Magnum P.I.
> 
> View attachment 24525


OK Yoda.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Shaun. You have to do SOMETHING. A monster had been unleashed! 3 posts and 38 likes! That is (damn, run out of fingers) 12.67 likes per post.


 


1910565 said:


> Good point, smilies are even more evil than likes.


----------



## Panter (10 Jun 2013)

And a Year later, 2 more!
The thread that just keeps on giving!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2013)

@Pat "5mph"
The post,


classic33 said:


> OK Yoda.


was like 666, for me. And it came from yourself.


----------

